# Latitide Zero Cigars



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

Latitude Zero - Cigars International

Anyone try these yet? They are pumping the heck out of them on a bunch of internet retailer sites. They are from John Oliva (Not to be mistaken with Oliva)...this guy supposedly supplies tobacco to everyone from Fuente to Davidoff and has for years.

Apparently these Latitude Zero's are from the top 1% of his tobaccos. I bought a 4 cigar sampler and have them resting. Anyone have any opinions on these yet?


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Interesting description, let us know how they are.


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

Never heard of them before, but I agree they look interesting. Indeed tell us what you think.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Haven't tried one yet, but they have bigger bands than Woodstock.....


----------



## Shaun (Jun 28, 2014)

I've seen these on CBid and have been tempted by the description and marketing. I'll definitely be interested to see the opinions of those who have tried them.


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

Certainly getting some rave reviews from the usual suspects. May just have to grab a 5er of the Toro Gordos


----------



## ELLASU (Jun 9, 2014)

Have one resting.


----------



## JCubed (Mar 5, 2014)

I've had 2 out of my fiver of robustos. They're pretty good, especially after at least a month at 63 rH. Smoother/creamier than I was expecting.

The band is a bit overkill, though. There's 2 of them overlapping. Together, they take up about 95% of the robusto.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

I got 2 of them as freebies, I smoked one and gave the other one away. I really didn't enjoy it


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Joe K said:


> I got 2 of them as freebies, I smoked one and gave the other one away. I really didn't enjoy it


It's cuz you have exquisite taste Joe!


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

jp1979 said:


> It's cuz you have exquisite taste Joe!


Or no taste at all. I just can't tell these days.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Joe K said:


> Or no taste at all. I just can't tell these days.


What you been smokin lately?


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

jp1979 said:


> What you been smokin lately?


Padron 7000 Maduro's I've been crushing lately. New World, Southern Draw. Waiting for theis years Anejo's so I can get into last years. How about you ?


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Joe K said:


> Padron 7000 Maduro's I've been crushing lately. New World, Southern Draw. Waiting for theis years Anejo's so I can get into last years. How about you ?


Haven't been smoking much lately. Short on time or not in the mood. Last one I smoked that I really dug was the Regius Exclusivo USA Lancero Extra.


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

I bought a box on release. I think they are a awesome burn. Very rich tobacco, very earthy, long finish, burn and construction dead nuts. I like them a lot. Burned rott was ok, at 30 days was wonderful and I think these will age nicely. All the fellas in my cigar club loved them too. Very rich and smooth.


----------



## theboss928 (Mar 15, 2014)

I purchased a 5 pack of the Latitude Zero Experimental lanceros. They are excellent with a very nice complex flavor profile. Sort of reminds me of the Olivia Serie V lancero. I have had some resting for a month and a half. With some age on them these will be even better. I got the 5er for 12 on Cigarbid.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm glad to see these being addressed! I'm planning on getting and sampling this brand soon :nod:


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

theboss928 said:


> I purchased a 5 pack of the Latitude Zero Experimental lanceros. They are excellent with a very nice complex flavor profile. Sort of reminds me of the Olivia Serie V lancero. I have had some resting for a month and a half. With some age on them these will be even better. I got the 5er for 12 on Cigarbid.


I go a box of ten on CBID...smoked one ROTT and instantly realized they need a little nap time. A couple weeks later, much better, and should only get better.

They're not really a lancero though...RG is stated to be 40, but closer to 44. More like a lonsdale. Doesn't matter much to me what they call it, any size in the lancero/lonsdale neighborhood is all good with me.


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm about to smoke my first Latitude Zero....Robusto....notice how well-balanced this is, even on an extremely uneven surface....that says a lot for construction, imo....


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

My first few draws reveal quality....excellent tobacco...similar to a _sweet_ Earth/Barnyard taste from fine aged tobacco from Fuente/Fernandez/Padron....yeah....really nice....hopefully it continues....


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

First 1/3

The flavor has gone from the initial "Earth" to a sweet....dare I say it....Fuente....Fuente influence all-the-way....there was a time I actually had to take a second look to make sure it wasn't an....Opus....obviously, it would take a year or so to get there....but very similar flavor profile with an "young" Opus.....


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

2nd 3rd....

Flavor profile developed into pepper....a lot of really good pepper...mostly white pepper with hints of black....and with a background of that "Fuente" sweetness....although there was a slight hint of "acid" if I drew too hard...which makes me think that this bad boy would be unbelievable with a little rest on it. (This stick had about 10 days rest in 67% RH).


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

Final 1/3

Started off with cream...pepper, then cream....great combination....and then, again, acid if I drew too hard...and this is partially my own fault...(I tend to take double and triple draws if a cigar tastes really good, making it heat up, etc.)....that being said, if you are patient and give this cigar 6 months rest (or more) you shall be handsomely rewarded. This cigar is made of top quality tobacco and excellent construction. Easily a $10 stick on a bad day.....and maybe a $20 stick with some age.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

Every week of rest just makes this stick better. I've burned 5 over 4 weeks and each one gets more awesome


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

Well I just won a 5er on CBid so I'll give my feedback in a few weeks


----------



## brownpeter335 (May 9, 2014)

Yes, I have smoked it. I like its flavor stated with earthy; toasted sweet grains.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Billb1960 said:


> Well I just won a 5er on CBid so I'll give my feedback in a few weeks


Ditto...won a couple of 5'ers of torps yesterday...


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

Well this Toro Gordo has been sitting in my humidor for a little over a week and I just had to try it out. 50 minutes in and I'm just getting into the 2nd third and I'm mightily impressed! KK hit it right on the nose when he said this has a very Fuente like flavor and feel to it. A sweet but not too sweet finish with very creamy overtones. Just wonderful. Really enjoying this one. Have to work hard not to smoke it too fast. It actually went out after the first inch but relit with no ill effects. 

Now into the 2nd third and a little bit of pepper is showing up but still that Fuente finish. Man is this a fine stick! Burn is perfect before and after the relight. Just a little tang right at the end that builds before the next puff. Overall a very fine cigar.

Time will tell how they age. Hopefully I can wait a month or so to smoke the next one!

UPDATE: Approaching the 2 hour mark on this cigar and the pepper has increased significantly. The finish has gone from sweet to tart but not in a bad way. Burn is still excellent requiring 1 quick touch up. Strength has gone from medium to full. This one's going all the way to the nub folks!


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Billb1960 said:


> Well this Toro Gordo has been sitting in my humidor for a little over a week and I just had to try it out. 50 minutes in and I'm just getting into the 2nd third and I'm mightily impressed! KK hit it right on the nose when he said this has a very Fuente like flavor and feel to it. A sweet but not too sweet finish with very creamy overtones. Just wonderful. Really enjoying this one. Have to work hard not to smoke it too fast. It actually went out after the first inch but relit with no ill effects.
> 
> Now into the 2nd third and a little bit of pepper is showing up but still that Fuente finish. Man is this a fine stick! Burn is perfect before and after the relight. Just a little tang right at the end that builds before the next puff. Overall a very fine cigar.
> 
> ...


I got my 10 in yesterday and have been patiently pacing for 21 hours waiting on them to get some rest. Now, if I could...


----------



## JGIORD (Jan 1, 2000)

I'm almost half way through a box of toros. I like them a lot. They start off with a lush heavy loaming taste which transitions into a heavy earthy, meaty note with underlying pepper. Pepper is not over the top or approaching Pepin levels. Medium bodied and medium strength. Burned perfectly. There is a smoothness and richness to it.

Heavier in taste than a series # Padron. I don't really get much sweetness in them but I do like them. Make sure you guys save me some. :mrgreen:


----------



## SDR88 (Mar 13, 2015)

I had one of these they other day after resting for about 2 months. I wasn't blown away by the flavor but it was decent.


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

Shaun said:


> I've seen these on CBid and have been tempted by the description and marketing. I'll definitely be interested to see the opinions of those who have tried them.


CI and their copywriters! Those guys can make ANYTHING sound good!&#128540;&#128541;&#128513;&#128514;


----------



## joyride964 (Sep 3, 2014)

Kohnhed,com.... he did a review on them, if you dont mind reading his reviews


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

joyride964 said:


> Kohnhed,com.... he did a review on them, if you dont mind reading his reviews


His reviews tend to rank right at the top of Google! I think his narratives are rewarded greatly for their &#128541;"originality"!&#128540;


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 3, 2014)

whodeeni said:


> His reviews tend to rank right at the top of Google! I think his narratives are rewarded greatly for their &#55357;&#56861;"originality"!&#55357;&#56860;


 When I find a cigar I dislike, I search out the negative reviews of it. As a general rule, those are the reviewers I trust.


----------



## JGIORD (Jan 1, 2000)

Obsidian said:


> When I find a cigar I dislike, I search out the negative reviews of it. As a general rule, those are the reviewers I trust.


+1 on that Obsidian. The negative reviews will give you a good insight on what to expect and if you don't mind the negative comments then it should be a hit.


----------

